# Gamestop Review



## techforumz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, I know it's been awhile since I've posted here, but I feel that it's (somewhat) relevant to report my experience with ordering games from them both in-store and online.
Consoles I've purchased (in-store):
Sony PS2 Phat (Works good, came with aftermarket wireless controller, UBER short power cable, trouble reading a few games and especially DVDs.)
Sony PS2 Slim (DOA, turns on, but the discs rub on the lens [it protrudes too far], making it impossible to play anything whatsoever [it can't spin], possibly ruining the discs, came with OEM wired controller)
I won't mention the games I bought in store since they're WYSIWYG.
Number of Games I've ordered online: 7
Number that work: 5
Number that have original artwork: 2
Number that have a manual: 1
I have to say that those odds are HORRENDOUS!!!
1/2 consoles were DOA, the other failing slowly...
2/7 games non-functional
5/7 missing the original case (came with the stupid gamestop one)
6/7 missing the manual!!!
The only saving grace: good deals on used PS2 games, if you're ok with discs only.
My suggestion to gamestop: report the condition of the games before selling. Maybe lower / raise the price on games in bad / good condition.
My suggestion to gamers: if you really want a good condition game look elsewhere.
The only game that came with manual was Killzone
The only other game that came with cover art was Xenosaga Episode II.
I ordered TWO copies of Xenosaga Episode I, both were disc only, one didn't even work. Finally ordered off of ebay.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 28, 2011)

Gamestop sucks. They sell overpriced shit. Once saw Disgaea on PS2 for 29.99 USED.
Also, the game conditions are terrible. And they are STILL overpriced...


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 29, 2011)

and sometimes they have good price at least ebgames i got virtua fighter 4 for 99 cents. just the disc already had the box and i bought it since the that i had was scratched to the point that the music in game had to play so that the stage would load


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

People still use Gamestop?!

I stopped going after I bought a "New" copy of Portal 2 that was already open when I got it (apparently to get out the Steam voucher) and when I tried to return it, cause it didn't work, they tole me they couldn't take it cause _I_ opened it. 

The hell?


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 29, 2011)

well i don't use it as much since i go to microplay now


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2011)

My EBgames (gamestop) is fantastic, I always go there. The older games I find there cost the same if I count online price+ minimal shipping.

I've even gone to bought a game used, and they will go into the back to see if they have it sealed...and give me the SEALED copy for used price. That blew me away, and I am talking pristine condition, manual and perfect condition case. They don't do that for everyone mind you, just frequent customers they don't wanna lose.

I've never had them screw up a pre-order, or had them opened. You have a REALLY bad gamestop if you don't get pristine pre-orders.

Also buying refurbs is always sketchy, which is why for ANY reason at all, you can bring in a refurb and get another until you're satisfied, due to the nature of refurbs they have no way of knowing how good they work. Within 2 weeks or a month or something, of course. But I mean, if you buy it you're gonna know within hours if you want that refurb or not.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 29, 2011)

I stopped bothering with Gamestop after I saw them charging $5 more for new games than anyplace else, and then charge what other stores charge for a new game when selling you a used copy....sans a box or instructions. Meanwhile, they give you pennies on the dollar for trade-ins and don't punish people who attempt to trade in games without said box and instructions.  In fact, many times the box and instructions WERE provided with the trade-in, but they throw those out and only keep the game to re-sell.  Yeah, they toss the box and instructions on many occasions.  The box I wouldn't worry about so much, especially if it was like a cheesy cardboard box like GBA games had, but the instructions?  LAME!

I also find it pathetic that a store who's sole job is to sell games doesn't strive to have EVERY game currently available to the market, even if you had to order it and wait for it.  If Gamestop doesn't consider a game popular enough, they won't even carry it, nor will they order it for you.

You know there is something evil and wrong with a company that buy's out other gaming stores that had better policies and deals for the consumer, just to further their rip-off methodology.  How is it that game stores that had MUCH better deals for gamers, and were packed with customers all the time who praised that store's benefits fail and Gamestop continues to exist? 

Anymore, Gamestop is an absolute LAST RESORT type of place for me.  9 times out of 10 I can find what I'm looking for somewhere else cheaper than Gamestop, when it comes to new product.  As for used product, I don't find a lack of box or instructions (and a scratched up disk) any kind of deal when the NEW version is only $5 more.....and I can go anywhere else and pay the $5 less for a new copy.  Granted, that $5 offset isn't a constant between new and used games there and sometimes a used version IS a lot cheaper, but that $5 scam does happen more frequently than you might think at Gamestop.  Was saving a couple bucks really worth losing the box and instructions over?  Did you feel you really got a deal buying that scratched up disk?

Did you know that Gamsetop let's their employees take home NEW games to try out, then re-seals them and sells them as new?  THAT is why many times you buy something new at Gamestop and stuff is missing out of the box or the disk is scratched, not to mention other issues that may arise when trying to run a heavily DRM'd games that someone already ran once before.

It is a shame that there are so many people in the video gaming community who are sheep waiting to be fleeced without even realizing it.  It's a shame that so many gamers think they have little other recourse than to use Gamestop as their source of games.  It's a shame that gamers are often too impulsive to be concerned about how they are being scammed by Gamestop.  It's shameful that Gamestop capitalizes on consumer's lack of knowledge, gullibility and impulsiveness when it comes to game purchases.  

Shame on Gamestop and shame on the people who have been fooled into thinking Gamestop is worthy of your patronage and continue to go there first before exploring all other options.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 29, 2011)

Used games are really bad for developers as they get no money from them. However on online store is trying to change that, by tracking down the original devs/publishers and offering them a percentage of the used sales profit.

http://gamasutra.com/view/news/36532/Start...shers_A_Cut.php


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol Rayder, it sounds like american gamestops are total shit.

I've personally never had a problem with them. Their prices are the same as anywhere else, no problems with new games, bunch of other crap. The only typical thing they suck at is trade-in values. Those are terrible. Though simple solution, don't trade in games.
My EBgames also gets at least a select amount of any game worth buying. It's only a small store though, so they can't bring in a ton. They don't bring in shit games like Imagine or crap like that, but it got plenty of copies of stuff like Tales of Vesperia, Tales of Symphonia 2, Nier, and other not-very-popular titles.
That's probably because the guy who runs our EBgames is awesome.

EDIT: and talking to Canadian friends and such, they never seem to have problems either. Might be a coincidence though, I guess.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 29, 2011)

hell they even got a game that my friends wanted it was digimon world 2 and that was before they decided to destroy all ps1 and dreamcast game


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm Canadian and I've never had any problems like the ones mentioned here...


----------



## Dangy (Aug 29, 2011)

That's it, I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet it's just America lol. Never ever bought a game from GameStop when i was in America. I bought Oblivion from a eletronic store that doesnt sell used games. Ive been on a vacation through half the Europe and have never ever seen a customer or me getting a game that is not working or missing manuals/cover. And if the CD didn't work i was free to change it out and get a new one. Heck i was even allowed to ask them to show all of their CDs for that game so i could pick the one that looks the cleanest one of them all. In Norway they are so nice that i even lied that a WoW gamecard didn't work and i got a competely new one unopened. Of course i saved the code on my phone so i actually got 120 days for the price of 1.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 29, 2011)

After working at a Gamestop for a few weeks during the holidays, i realized how bad they were. (Notice i said a few weeks, since i got fired since i refused to push pre-orders down peoples throats).

Either way, theres only 3 times i'll buy a game at Gamestop.

1. Its used, and comes with the case/manual, mostly during Buy 2 Get 1 sales.

2. Its a niche game, something that only Gamestop sells, or they are the only in-store retailer to sell a special version. (Like lots of NISA games like Atelier Rorona, and Disgaea 4)

3. Whenever i have a ton of store credit from flipping games

Other than that, 9 times out of 10 i'll be over at Best Buy price matching


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok. I really have to clear the air here. I come here expecting a few negative remarks, but not outright LIES. I have to respond to this. I work at a Gamestop (Well, EB Games, but they are now the same thing), so I know exactly what goes on, and what we do, so I feel obligated to clear up these lies. I love my job, and the people I work with, and these statement just put EVERY employee of the company in a bad light.  Note that I live in Canada, but I'd assume that crossing a border doesn't change company policy and the like.



			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> I stopped bothering with Gamestop after I saw them charging $5 more for new games than anyplace else, and then charge what other stores charge for a new game when selling you a used copy....sans a box or instructions. Meanwhile, they give you pennies on the dollar for trade-ins and don't punish people who attempt to trade in games without said box and instructions.  In fact, many times the box and instructions WERE provided with the trade-in, but they throw those out and only keep the game to re-sell.  Yeah, they toss the box and instructions on many occasions.  The box I wouldn't worry about so much, especially if it was like a cheesy cardboard box like GBA games had, but the instructions?  LAME!
> We certainly do NOT throw out cases or instructions. My store still has 35 GBA games CIB used. As for prices, sure they are sometimes lacking, but with a discount card you save another 10%, making it about $10 less than retail for a used game near a games release. Would you expect a game to be ~$20 less if you buy a used copy a few weeks after it's released? Be realistic. Also, for about a month after a game comes out, trade value stays at $25-40. You also can't expect to get lots for a game that is ancient and we already have 40+ copies traded in. Take advantage of Trade Promos then, like Trade 2, get $50 toward COD:MW3.
> 
> 
> ...


My Gamestop has been worthy of my patronage since I was in the 8th Grade. I have, and always will, go there as my first source of games, just like dozens of my friends. You seem to be easily swayed by internet rumors a hearsay. To me, it doesn't even seem like you've BEEN in a Gamestop, or at least visited very few times. You can say what you will, but at least try to be truthful. Half of what you are saying is lies to make a company look bad when it isn't.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 29, 2011)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was true, for me atleast (When i worked there last year, around this time). As long as they had more than 1 un-preordered copy for sale, you could check out any game for about 2-3 days. (And i did it quite a few times, like with Spiderman Shattered Dimensions, Enslaved, Medal of Honor, and a few others, all of which they literally would just hand you a new copy which you opened whenever you got home).

Though, before i left there they DID change the rule to that you couldnt check a game out until like a week after release. But before that, it was pretty much like a Blockbuster or something lol, i didnt buy so many games since i got to play them for free on launch day.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> RanmaFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, then policies are different in Canada. A lot different.  We can't ever "check a game out". We aren't even allowed to play USED games (like DS games) on our breaks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in Canada, and the EB games here is awesome. Though they don't have much older/retro type games which sucks, but the staff are friendly, and they give deals and help all the time.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 29, 2011)

If you knew me at all, you would know that lying is NOT my modus operandi. I don't appreciate being called a liar and I highly doubt GBAtemp would ever promote liars to staff positions. 

I've worked at Gamestop, I KNOW how they operate.  Or at least how they operated a few years back.  My statements are true from my personal experience as a previous employee there.  I will admit that it MAY be somewhat outdated as it was like 4 or 5 years ago. But they absolutely DID do the things I said in my previous reply at the one I worked at.  That particular Gamestop is still in operation today, though I haven't stepped foot in it in over 2 years.   Maybe they have changed some of their policies since then, but I highly doubt it.  At least it doesn't seem so by the Gamestop I do go into occasionally at the local mall and complaints I've read online.

Maybe where you are at, Gamestop is a little more reputable (or maybe you've just been fleeced by them so long or are too big of a GS flag-waver to realize it), but in Cleveland and Parma, Ohio, they scam as hard as they can get away with.  Probably comes down to area competition and management, though from what I can see, their "competitive pricing" is backwards.  What I saw going on when I worked there is why I quit in the first place and why I won't patronize their stores in anything other than a last resort.  

A store that specializes in video games should be able to order ANY game that is currently on the market.  OK, so they don't carry it physically IN the store, but they SHOULD be able to order for you.  Why don't they?  They ARE a video game specialty store after all, aren't they?

There was a time when I actually bought my DS games and I would always shop around for the best price.  Any highly anticipated DS game was almost always $5 more at Gamestop than they were at BestBuy, Target, Wal-Mart, etc. and they almost always would try to sell any used copies of those game at the price other stores were charging for them new, or just $5 less than what they sold it for new.  Sure, maybe months later they would drop the used price, but not until they fleeced as many people as possible first. The most recent example I can remember is the Sonic Classic Collection.....GS wanted $29.99 for it new when EVERY other store had it for $19.99. Oh, but GS sold used copies for $19.99. Look online RIGHT NOW. They sell  both the new AND used version for $19.99.  How is that not a scam? Don't even tell me I'm lying, I SAW it with my own eyes and I bought that collection at $19.99 at Target when GS had it at $29.99.

A more common example was the DS Final Fantasy games.  Just about every one of those was $5 MORE at Gamestop than anywhere else when they first released.  And their used copies were priced at what other stores sold them for new.  Don't tell me it didn't happen, I SAW it!

And don't give me that "discount card" baloney.  That card is essentially useless unless you PAY for the more useful version of it, effectively negating most of what of the meager amounts you might save by having it.  Why don't they try being fair in the first place instead of tracking your every purchase with a so-called discount card?  Hmm?  It just amazes me when people don't see scams for what they are.  They blindly get led to the fleecing, and are HAPPY to have it done to them.

I'll bet you that if I went looking around and compared prices at retail stores and Gamestop right now, I could find CURRENT examples of that same kind of crap.  Ever since Gamestop has existed in my area I have seen that kind of scam being run.  Don't even tell they don't do it.  I may have only one eye to see with, but I'm not blind.

The fact of the matter is, you can look around the net for many horror stories about Gamestop.  Don't tell me the thousands of complaints found online are all lies.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

I can confirm, at least in my hometown, that the Gamestop employees here get to take new games home at launch.  I always go in and ask how the new games are.  The guys working there will break the games down for me in detail (which is cool).  They also tell me that they get to play the games from the time they arrive at the store until their street date (which is not cool).


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

If everything you said was applied to the Gamestops in my area (7 stores), the only thing that WOULDN'T be a lie is SOME of the statements about pricing. Yes, the Classic Collection was overpriced, but when people came to the store to buy it I told people to go get it elsewhere until our price dropped. The games being $19.99 new and used is a non-statement, as you would have to be incredibly lucky to walk into one of the stores and find a new copy anyways. It's been out of stock for about 6 months. Haven't seen a Used one in about 5, either.

And BTW it's $5 for the discount card, so after $50 in used purchases you start saving. Most gamers spend a LOT more than $50 on games in a year. Just saying.

I understand that there are a lot of horror stories about people shopping at Gamestop, but there are also lots for other stores as well. My main issue with this, and what I am seeing from the replies thus far, is that the company isn't very reputable in the *United States*. I apologize for calling you a liar, but some of the things you were saying ARE lies when taking ALL the stores (Canada Included) into account. It seems we do things differently here in Canada. Go ahead and bash US Gamestops, but don't just bash the company as a whole when policies are different in different countries.

Once again, sorry about the "liar" remark, but context seems to be important on this issue. Apparently VERY important. Doesn't help that I was already pissed off at something else when I wrote that post.

@Old8oy - Personally, our employees have to abide by Street Dates. I couldn't even crack open my OoT for 3DS when I was on break. I had to wait and buy my copy on Sunday when it came out. And I know about the new release games because I buy a lot of them. I have 6 games pre-ordered for next month alone.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

the discount card is $15 here...


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> the discount card is $15 here...



Oh. That is shitty.... I take back what I said about the discount card then. $15 is only good for people who spend a lot on games. My card saved me $44 since March though, so it'd still be worth it for me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2011)

From my point of view is : 
GameStop in US = Shitty
GameStop in Canada = Good
GameStop in Europe = Good
GameStop elsewhere = Somewhere

So its pretty much stupid to argue each other when one is from Canada and the other from US. They have their own way of doing things.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 29, 2011)

As a resident of the US, I agree with Rayder that Gamestop is pure garbage. I've had countless bad experiences with them and have found better luck with Ebay and other local stores like Best Buy.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

Best Buy has been pretty good for games.  There are also a few decent locally owned game stores in my area but I tend to only get "retro" stuff from them as the newer games are all pre-owned.  they have buy 2 get 1 free deals on all games at one shop in town.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> From my point of view is :
> GameStop in US = Shitty
> GameStop in Canada = Good
> GameStop in Europe = Good
> ...



I'll agree with you on that point. My ranting gets started whenever I see just plain Gamestop bashing, as most places on the internet are visited by people around the world, and just bashing the company as a whole is EASIER for most people, but it would be nice for people to specify.

For instance, I could EASILY go on a multi-page bashing of Microplay, but it's only the store in my area that is incompetent. I brought in my Gamecube to get fixed about 4 years ago, and when I checked back a week later, they said they never took a system from me. When I showed them a receipt ( Which had the serial number on it AND THE GUY'S SIGNATURE), the guy still denied it. Haven't walked in there since. But not all Microplays suck. I'm not going to make a generalized statement like that.

@Tonitonichopchop - I'm assuming you mean Gamestop US.


----------



## luney (Aug 29, 2011)

The sad thing in the U.S. is that since gamecrazy went belly up, gamestop has no real competition. The overpricing thing is absolutely true here. I went in to ask about a used 3DS and the guy told me they are $159 used. Call and ask them what they pay for them used, heh. Maybe $60? They have *always* had new games priced $5 more than anywhere else and I have seen them price a highly anticipated game for $10 more. The used games are always way overpriced. To the idiot that said they sell a used copy of a fairly new game for more because it's fairly new, *used is used*. Selling a used game for everyone else's new game price is still wrong. While gamecrazy was still in business, I would wait for a game to be restocked there rather than go to a gamestop. Oh and as far as pre-ordering from them, NEVER! I pre-ordered "Steel Batallion" (I know that was a long time ago) and was told they would have it for me in 2 weeks on release. 2 weeks later they had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. The guy at the counter swore up and down that there was no record of me paying in full at the time of pre-order. Good thing I always keep the receipt when I order games. 

Because of a lack of competition, they can pay whatever they want for your traded in games. All I can say is, everyone upset at gamestop should have supported gamecrazy and kept them in business. If you have a small game store that treats you well, support them and keep them alive. That is the only way to fight a corporate entity like gamestop. By the way, I went looking elsewhere for my copy of "Steel Batallion". After telling the manager of my local gamecrazy about what happened with my pre-order at gamestop, She called around and found a copy at another, more rural, gamecrazy. She didn't tell me to go halfway across the world to go pick it up though. She actually drove over there the next morning before opening her store and picked it up for me. It was at that point that I decided I would never shop at a gamestop if I could help it. I very rarely use the word hate. But I hate gamestop with a passion!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2011)

GameStop is pretty shitty.

Their used prices are pretty laughable compared to Amazon. Random comparison:

Portal 2 for Xbox 360 (Gamestop, used) :$35 + shipping

Portal 2 for Xbox 360 (Amazon, used): $20 + shipping (free shipping for orders with Super Saver Shipping over $25)

I guess being able to drive to the store and pick it up is a plus but the service in-store is crap. They hired the most unfriendly, antisocial gaming douchebags they could find and OCCASIONALLY a marginally attractive chick just so mouth-breathing nerds can see her through the window and enter just to stare down her shirt. Either way the people there are often apathetic and uninterested about your job, unless you bring up the ONE interest they have, in which case you'll be locked into a long and pointless conversation/rant on that topic. You like WoW? WELL HERE'S HOW I FEEL ABOUT SLAYING WEREWOLVES.

I always find their selection lacking too and their only saving grace is the rare good sale (most recent one in memory was the James Bond sale where new copies of Goldeneye Wii and Blood Stone were $10 each). But that's quite rare.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 29, 2011)

My feelings towards them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN4qHZsytKk


----------



## chyyran (Aug 29, 2011)

I've never had a problem with my EB games, though I usually buy my games at wal-mart.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 29, 2011)

Rayder is right about some stuff.  I remember when I wanted to buy Mario Party DS when it just got released, GameStop was selling it for $35 while Best Buy was selling for $30.  Another thing I recently bought Grand Theft Auto IV from my local Gamestop for $18 not knowing they sold the new ones for $20 since when I asked them they told me it was out of stock.  Oh they only had the GTA 4 game also no cases or manuals...  

Another thing I recently wanted to buy a PS3 last week and went to my GameStop and I asked let me buy the 250GB refurbished PS3 for $200, and they told me they only sold it for $250...  They told me that they didn't sell the sony refurbished one but they GameStop refurbished one which costed $250.  So I had to go to a different gamestop which had the Sony refurbished one.  

But I do remember when I scammed Gamestop.  I found a broken Memory card for the PS2 a long time ago on the floor.  I went to Gamestop and sold that memory card and they gave me $8 store credit for it.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2011)

I for one have never had a problem with my local Gamestop. I rate them a 10 everytime I go in. People who are idiots and try to argue with them are taken care of patiently and quickly. They keep the store in great condition and smelling nice. I have honestly only seen the staff there angry once, and the customer instigated it. People are retards, and will find any sort of thing to hold against the store.

They always hand me seal copies, and will suggest used if they have them. I honestly prefer used when all the new copies are either gone, or if I dislike the developer (*Cough* Activision *Cough*). I can also confirm that the Gamestop employees don't get any more benefits than the customer. Unless there was something against company policy going on, all employees are required to wait until release date, or until the company gives the okay to bust a few copies out for the boys. Besides, people who play games early have a tendancy to get in truble with Microsoft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't like the hate Gamestop gets either, but some of it is indeed true. Other stuff is pure bullshit.


----------



## techforumz (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd like to add that with a couple exceptions i've always been very impressed with my local gamestop. Granted they don't always have the best games or selection, but they were perfectly ok with me "returning" a copy of burnout for another one that came with a manual and artwork (my fault for not looking). They also returned the broken ps2 with no questions asked. Gamestop.com or gamestop in general I'd have to say sucks though. It doesn't hurt that i know half the people working there personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd also like to add that I do research my options and often buy elsewhere, and I've found they have some good deals (they devalue older games ALOT) you just have to look. I have to be saying I won't be buying anything online anymore though.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 31, 2011)

None of  the Gamestops/Walmarts around here had Devil survivor: Overclocked.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> None of  the Gamestops/Walmarts around here had Devil survivor: Overclocked.



Blame Atlus.
Pretty much only gamestop/ebgames got stock, and several stores said they got maybe 3-5 copies, and some of those were for pre-orders.
Tis why I ordered my copy from Amazon.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

I received a copy of _ES IV: Oblivion_ as a gift, but I wanted the GOTY version so I went to Gamestop to trade my non-GOTY version for a GOTY version.  Unfortunately I made the mistake of opening my copy before trading.  Even though I only played it once and all of the contents were intact, they bought it from me for only $3.85 worth of store credit.  They had only one "new" copy of GOTY but it was already opened.  I asked them why it was unsealed and they said it was because they used it for the display case.  I shrugged my shoulders and said "sure, I'll take it" because they assured me it was new.  So the guy went to get the game, stuck it in the empty case and sold it to me unsealed at the "new" price.  

I got to my car and before driving away, I sat there in the parking lot and opened the case just to check the contents.  I noticed that it was missing the map.  I knew it was supposed to come with a map because my non-GOTY version had one.  I went back into the store to inquire about the map, and the guy seemed very apologetic about it.  He looked all over the store for it, but couldn't find the map that was supposed to be in the case.  So I asked if I could have my map that was in the non-GOTY game that I had just traded in.  He was hesitant to give it to me, but then I reminded him that I had just paid the full price for a "new" game, so he should give me the map.  I also pointed out that they were going to sell my copy "used" anyway and it doesn't make a difference to them if it's missing the manual or if the contents are intact--they would still sell it for the same price regardless.  So he relented and gave my map back to me.  I found out later that the GOTY map contains an extra inset for the Shivering Isles, which was missing from my map.  

The truth is, I never look at those maps that come with RPGs.  I never have, so why should I even care?  It's because I sold a pristine copy of the non-GOTY _Oblivion_ for chump change and paid full price ($29.99 _plus_ tax) for an _unsealed_, "new" _Oblivion_ GOTY edition that didn't even come with the complete case contents.  I even had to argue just to get my map back.  If I buy something brand-new, I expect everything that came sealed in the case to be included.  In retrospect I wish I had just given my original copy to a friend and bought the GOTY edition elsewhere.  

In a separate incident, several years ago when I was still living in Japan I went back home to California over the winter break to be with my family during Christmas.  While I was there, some of my American friends who were also living in Japan requested for me to bring back some American goodies that they couldn't get in Japan.  One of those friends asked me to buy _Mario Power Tennis_ for the GameCube (since his GameCube was brought over from the US and he hadn't modded it to play Japanese games).  He wanted it used, so I went to Gamestop (a different store from the one above) and they were charging $49.99 plus tax for a _used_ copy.  It didn't have the original case; it was just a generic, plain white case with a piece of paper that was printed from an inkjet that had the GameStop logo and the title of the game.  It had no instruction manual, and the disc had some light scratches on it and what looked like a small blob of hardened superglue stuck to the label side.  I asked if they had any better-looking copies and they said it was their only one and assured me that it was "100% playable."  I told them "no thanks" and went to Best Buy to buy it brand-new for my friend.  The cost for a sealed copy at Best Buy?  $49.99--the same as the used, shitty copy they were trying to pawn off to me at Gamestop.  

I have a few other negative experiences with Gamestop (all at different US locations), but those stories are much longer and I don't really have time to write them out now.  I don't care how great Gamestop is in Canada; unfortunately I live in the US.  I buy ALL of my games from Best Buy or Amazon (free Amazon Prime for a year since I'm a student).


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just remembered how I bought NBA 2k9 for PS3 used, and when i came home I opened up the case and the 360 version was in there.  Had to go back to GameStop and had to argue how I didn't switch the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 3, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I just remembered how I bought NBA 2k9 for PS3 used, and when i came home I opened up the case and the 360 version was in there.  Had to go back to GameStop and had to argue how I didn't switch the game.



I've never had a problem, but regardless I check any used game I buy before I walk out of the store. If there's an apparent problem it'd be a lot easier to resolve right there.


----------



## prowler (Sep 3, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, blame Gamestop.
They don't order because they don't think it will sell well.


----------



## Ashlee (Nov 19, 2011)

Gamestop "US" sucks


----------



## Devante (Nov 19, 2011)

My girl is manager at Gamestop.

It's a good place to get cheap accessories once in a while, usually on older hardware.
I've always wanted a PS2 Eye and now they sell them at $2.99.

I got a Gamecube broadband adapter at $0.99 brand new.

It's true the trade in prices suck, but no one is making you go there rather than craigslist or eBay.

And it's true that they open the games and then sell them as new.

What I don't get is why people here act like they are forced to go there!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2011)

Never had a problem with gamestop, the people respect me, so I do the same.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2011)

Ashlee said:


> Gamestop "US" sucks





Freakin' Necro bumper. This thread is old as shit.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 19, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> I received a copy of _ES IV: Oblivion_ as a gift, but I wanted the GOTY version so I went to Gamestop to trade my non-GOTY version for a GOTY version.  Unfortunately I made the mistake of opening my copy before trading.  Even though I only played it once and all of the contents were intact, they bought it from me for only $3.85 worth of store credit.  They had only one "new" copy of GOTY but it was already opened.  I asked them why it was unsealed and they said it was because they used it for the display case.  I shrugged my shoulders and said "sure, I'll take it" because they assured me it was new.  So the guy went to get the game, stuck it in the empty case and sold it to me unsealed at the "new" price.
> 
> I got to my car and before driving away, I sat there in the parking lot and opened the case just to check the contents.  I noticed that it was missing the map.  I knew it was supposed to come with a map because my non-GOTY version had one.  I went back into the store to inquire about the map, and the guy seemed very apologetic about it.  He looked all over the store for it, but couldn't find the map that was supposed to be in the case.  So I asked if I could have my map that was in the non-GOTY game that I had just traded in.  He was hesitant to give it to me, but then I reminded him that I had just paid the full price for a "new" game, so he should give me the map.  I also pointed out that they were going to sell my copy "used" anyway and it doesn't make a difference to them if it's missing the manual or if the contents are intact--they would still sell it for the same price regardless.  So he relented and gave my map back to me.  I found out later that the GOTY map contains an extra inset for the Shivering Isles, which was missing from my map.
> 
> The truth is, I never look at those maps that come with RPGs.  I never have, so why should I even care?  It's because I sold a pristine copy of the non-GOTY _Oblivion_ for chump change and paid full price for an unsealed, "new" _Oblivion_ GOTY edition that didn't even come with the complete case contents.  I even had to argue just to get my map back.  If I buy something brand-new, I expect everything that came sealed in the case to be included.  In retrospect I wish I had just given my original copy to a friend and bought the GOTY edition elsewhere.


 Odd, I had a similar experience with EB Games where I live (which is in Canada). Back in 2006, I ended up buying a used copy of Oblivion on 360 (and I remember having to wait more than half an hour for them to find a disc in the back of the store). It didn't come with a map (like it should have), but I didn't expect one because my Morrowind GOTY on Xbox didn't come with one (AFAIK only the original version came with one and the Platinum Hits GOTY version came with an updated one, and the regular GOTY version which I had didn't have one in the first place). In 2009, I decided I wanted to switch for the GOTY version, so I went to EB Games to trade in my old version which had only light scratches. They decided that I would actually have to pay _them_ $2 to take it, so I just ended up keeping it and buying the GOTY version without trade-in. It came with everything though, even the updated map.

And then a month ago, I was going to pre-order Skyrim at Future Shop (that's Best Buy to you American people), but they refused because apparently "they had no preorders left", so I was forced to preorder at the EB Games next door. They gladly accepted my preorder, but they misspelled my last name on the receipt. I later found out that the same people also misspelled my cousin's last name when he preordered it, merely coincidental (the people put an L where an O is supposed to be on mine, and put an O where an L is supposed to be on my cousins'). When I picked up the game at midnight release, everything (but the disc) was outside of the case underneath the shrinkwrap. The label wasn't even put in, everything was loosely moving around. Don't know why it was like that, but now I have a small rip on the label from what I assume was from shipping.

Also, my experience with exchange there was slightly displeasing. Back in 2007, I was able to exchange my broken GH3 guitar (that came in the bundle) with no issues. But last year, I got a broken DJ Hero turntable for I think $50 at a Gamestop (still in the city), and found out that the local EB Games was selling the exact same thing for $65. Since their exchange policy allows me to exchange it between different stores, I went ahead and exchanged it at the local EB Games, but they ended up charging me the extra $15 for the exchange (until I went to complain, and they refunded the $15).


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 19, 2011)

Canadian here, I only notice that the used games are overpriced, otherwise EB games is fantasical


----------

